# Uneven Triceps?



## Rissole (Mar 29, 2002)

I was havin' a bit of a flex the other day after doin' my curls (as you do!) but i suppose i did a flex that i haven't really looked at before. With arms by my side I rolled my right arm inwards to look at my tricep, to my surprise it looked better than i had expected the long tri on the inside of my arm looked big with good form, but when i did that on the other arm that same muscle was almost flat!  If i do a bicep double flex from the front you cant tell the difference.
Question: should i isolate and train that muscle a bit more ie.kickbacks or something, or just keep traing and hope it will catch up??
All your help is as always much apprieciated


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 29, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## gopro (Mar 29, 2002)

There are many reasons why you may have this muscle imbalance. Genetics, lack of coordination in one arm, poor neural force to the weak arm, or lack of unilateral movements.

What is your current tricep routine?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2002)

Is the bigger tricep stronger?

Do you use dumbbells? or mostly barbells?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 29, 2002)

My routine has been only a two way split because this is a new programme for me. I was only playing games before that.
For two weeks my arm routine is heavy bicep curl b/b then heavy lying tricep extension b/b. The next two weeks are my matrix workout ( reps are done 5 full motion 5 bottom of motion 5 top motion then 5 full again) For arms i do incline d/b curls then cable pushdowns.
I think the bigger tri might b stronger but not by much.
I was doing dumbell pullovers the other day for my back and i think i used too much arms, feel like i strained the larger tricep just a bit but didnt feel anything in weeker one??
In 6 weeks my routine will change from 2 way split to 3 maybe 4 way. My initial 3mth programme will run out and i'll be getting a new one.


----------



## gopro (Mar 30, 2002)

OK, you have no unilateral movements in your routine. Try adding a set of two of single dumbell extensions...lying or behind head seated, single arm pushdowns...reverse grip or regular, or cable kickbacks.

Try adding 2 sets of one of these movements to your tri routine, and on your second set, do a dropset for the smaller arm, but not for the other.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 30, 2002)

Thanks gopro!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 31, 2002)

Peetrips, most people are asymmetrical.

Only genetically superior people are perfectly symmetrical. eg Flex Wheeler.


----------



## gopro (Mar 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Thanks gopro!




You got it my friend!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Peetrips, most people are asymmetrical.
> 
> Only genetically superior people are perfectly symmetrical. eg Flex Wheeler.


You mean like this?? He looks awsome!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Peetrips, most people are asymmetrical.
> 
> Only genetically superior people are perfectly symmetrical. eg Flex Wheeler.



Flex Wheeler like incline presses


----------



## ZECH (Apr 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Flex Wheeler like incline presses



Look like it!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes and he also liked preachers for bicep peak.

Guess what? Throughout his career his bicep peak never once changed but his biceps on the whole got a lot bigger.

same for his chest. He has always had a wicked chest with almost equal thickness in upper and lower portions.


----------



## gopro (Apr 1, 2002)

Chicken...give it up...your not winning this argument over here...


----------



## Robboe (Apr 1, 2002)

haha I haven't mentioned anything remotely physiology-related yet. There's no need to either really. If you have any iota of sense you'll realise in time that it's blatantly obvious.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 1, 2002)

by the way, i used to do inclines religiously up until about a year ago. Once i learned about the upper chest BS i kept doing them cause i was "scared" in case my lower chest began to lag, but realised that despite all the incline movements it was already lagging. By this time it kinda made sense that it was all genetic. I even looked at pic of pros and realised that they had much thicker lower chest portions compared to their upper portions (with a few exceptions eg Flex).

I then decided to drop inclines altogether for a while to see how it affected me. I've never looked back since cause my entire chest is bigger.

Ironically i feel dips more in my upper chest than i do with inclines...


----------



## gopro (Apr 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> haha I haven't mentioned anything remotely physiology-related yet. There's no need to either really. If you have any iota of sense you'll realise in time that it's blatantly obvious.



You know who you remind me of Chicken...my grandmother. I love her to death, but she thinks she knows everything, however, she is the most ignorant person I know...oops, maybe the second most...


----------



## Maki Riddington (Apr 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> Ironically i feel dips more in my upper chest than i do with inclines...



*** Weird, I did some flat dumbbell presses on Friday and by golly my upper chest was sore. I thought flat presses only targetted the middle region?


----------



## Robboe (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah they do. They get the middle pec.


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Maki Riddington *_
> 
> 
> *** Weird, I did some flat dumbbell presses on Friday and by golly my upper chest was sore. I thought flat presses only targetted the middle region?



Maki..I love ya but, when you have trained as long as me, trained as many people as me, done as many shows as me, then you can start to teach me something. 

I feel bad for you because you want to compete and do well, and the brainwashing you have gotten over at WBB is only going to hold you back.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 2, 2002)

Haha, you sound like Chris Mason now Mr 'pro.

"When you're as big as me and as great as me and as good looking as me and knowledgable as me............"


----------



## ActionMatt (Apr 2, 2002)

LOL 

In all honesty, Mr. 'Pro, I haven't seen anything to back your arguments BUT the whole "I've done this, seen this, and know this, so trust ME" line. 

Sorry, but that doesn't fly with me. That lends some credence to your arguments, but to an extent, and if you don't have any more than that, I see no reason to take your word as law.

Maki gets the bulk of his info and inspiration from the same sources I do, which means he's got plenty to teach *anybody* that lifts.


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2002)

I know, I know...you get all your answers from "scientific research." The same guys that used to say..." steroids do not contribute in any way to athletic enhancement, muscular size, or increased strength.

Once you guys have applied all that you think that you "know," and have built a physique, than talk to me. Until then...keep reading...


----------



## ActionMatt (Apr 2, 2002)

Once you have more than the anecdotal evidence of one person to back up your claims, you talk to us.


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ActionMatt *_
> Once you have more than the anecdotal evidence of one person to back up your claims, you talk to us.



Sorry tinytots...this is my house! Bye, bye.


----------

